
Starbound developer writing new game in Rust (Q&A) - mooman219
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/78bowa/hey_this_is_kyren_from_chucklefish_we_make_and/
======
mooman219
I love how many of the creators of libraries that Chucklefish decided to use
are active in this thread and asking question about how their library is being
used. It's really something else to have such an active and open community as
we're seeing in rust.

------
brohee
This is very enlightening, pretty sad that the NDA regarding console dev kit
precludes upstreaming their changes to stdlib. This is a pretty regressive
attitude from console makers.

